# empty gas tank on snow-tek 920404



## RickGP (Feb 12, 2013)

*Sno-Tek 24 Arien's Snowblower model 920404*


Anybody know how to empty the gas tank on this model?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I use a battery operated kerosene pump available for around $15 from Home Depot, Walmart ....


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm assuming it is the LCT 136 engine. Usually there is a drain plug on the bottom of the carb bowl, typically a 10mm.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I use a battery operated kerosene pump available for around $15 from Home Depot, Walmart ....


I have a little crappy siphon pump like this one. I needed to drain a gas tank the other day, and after a whole bunch of trying, finally managed to actually get the siphon started. 
http://www.amazon.com/Custom-Accessories-36668-Tube-Siphon/dp/B000BQU7DS/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1427545608&sr=8-7

So I ordered one of these yesterday, hopefully it will work better. It's a Terapump TRDP14: 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00APU2YLI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The battery ones sound interesting, this one got good reviews, TRHA01: 
http://www.amazon.com/TERAPUMP-BATTERY-POWERED-TRANSFER-BATTERIES/dp/B00MEWP3CW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1427545453&sr=8-2

My main concern was it having dead batteries when I need it, since I don't use these often. So I figured I'd start with a manual one. Thanks for mentioning these, it was a good reminder to look for a better one.


----------



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

I bought one of the electric ones from Home Depot for $15. It works fast but doesn't get to the bottom of a small tank very well.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

My pump arrived today. It's pretty nice, it worked way better than my other one. Starting the flow was easy, just squeezed the bulb a few times, and it also flowed faster than my other one. 

Much more pleasant to use, it drained my snowblower with ease. My other one is a real pain to use. Maybe this will help inspire me to drain the plastic tanks of my machines at the end of their seasons. 

I did trim the bottom of the suction tube, though. It's cut at maybe a 45 degree angle. But that impacts how low it can drain the tank's level, since once the top of the cut is above the liquid level, the siphon is broken. 

So I cut it to maybe more like a 20 degree angle, so it will drain the tank a little lower. Probably at the expense of less flow, if the tube is against the bottom of the tank. 

Dave C, you might look at the bottom of the tube of yours, perhaps something similar could be done?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That and tip the blower back so the fuel is pooling at one end of the tank so you get almost all of it.


----------

